# a collection of intresting Nuke sites to play with.



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

I found a few sites that list potential strike targets and does simulations based on bomb size, wind dispersion and a few other things, Personally i find it kind of fun to drop fake bombs on cities in my area and see what the fallout maybe, i'm lucky enough to be far enough away from any city here in Washington to be unaffected by even the largest of strikes.

take the information provided by these sites with a grain of salt, real simulations like this require super computers to crunch through all of the variables like topography,building structures, prevailing wind patterns in a given area and so on and so forth, have a bit of fun with this,have a look but don't bet your life on it imo...either way i found it interesting and hopefully you do as well.

If anyone has anythign better let me know and comments are also welcomed as there is always room for improvement.
simulations
easy/simplest
http://www.carloslabs.com/node/16
or
more in-depth here, but still simple
http://www.carloslabs.com/node/20

this one talks about fireball heights and the type of day it is, may be better then other, maybe not?, lol
http://www.nucleardarkness.org/nuclear/nuclearexplosionsimulator/

Complicated site/ground pressures only.
http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/gmap/hydesim.html

list of possible targets in the united states with various maps for different scenarios 
http://modernsurvivalblog.com/nuclear/us-nuclear-target-map/

Google other ideas for strike targets near you and have a gander.


----------

